# If you can't bring yourself to hit someone while they're down, you're a food source



## Ugh (Nov 20, 2021)

I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"

Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.

I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.


..... is everything okay, Ugh?


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 20, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> ..... is everything okay, Ugh?


maybe Ugh is shadow boxing


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.



Or you can simply choke them unconscious. No need to move towards  brutality unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.



I can't believe that people today need legal lessons as well. 

Let us say a bad guy approaches and proceeds to physical assault.
one defends themselves and then they knock the guy down. 

If you follow them down, then you are the aggressor now. 
If you kick them, it is assault and battery with a deadly weapon, usually with attempted Murder tacked on as well. 

You see boots, shoes and other devices that cover a foot are considered deadly weapons in many states. 
Attacking the person down is not only being the aggressor it is also the bad guy now. 

And you can swear at me, 
I might repeat it back at you. 
It usually gets the person to loose their concentration and makes it easier to control them. 

I hate paperwork,  I hate being questioned, I had documenting the situation and keep those records for years. 
Just in case someone tries to bring up that incident later. 

And yes I have been fighting for my life one second and then accessing the situation the next for other threats and then checking for a pulse and breath, and eventually clearing their tongue that had gone and blocked their airway with a pen, in case they clenched their jaw and bit down on pure reaction. 

***

So I will repeat what they others have asked - Are you OK?


----------



## frank raud (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.


You are a prosecutor's wet dream.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2021)

yet another jab at MT folk


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 20, 2021)

Let this fellow thrash about in the dark.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 20, 2021)

How situational is this, but yes there could be a time when that would be an only option. We’re trained to hopefully keep the ball in our court. It is our decision. You pray not. If worse comes to worse, You also pray for witnesses and camera footage to prove your case…


----------



## Ugh (Nov 20, 2021)

Holmejr said:


> How situational is this, but yes there could be a time when that would be an only option. We’re trained to hopefully keep the ball in our court. It is our decision. You pray not. If worse comes to worse, You also pray for witnesses and camera footage to prove your case.


And how do you intend on "keeping the ball in your court" when it's obvious an attack is imminent no matter what you do?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.



You can communicate on a discussion forum without swearing, it is polite.


----------



## Ugh (Nov 20, 2021)

Blindside said:


> You can communicate on a discussion forum without swearing, it is polite.


Sir that is against my religion LMAO


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> And how do you intend on "keeping the ball in your court" when it's obvious an attack is imminent no matter what you do?


You left out “hopefully”. In a confrontation we’re presented with a lot of choices before, during and after. During an actual physical confrontation hopefully our training will allow us to choose our level of action. This ranges from passive to deadly. Just be prepared to face the aftermath of your decisions spiritually, psychologically, physically and legally.


----------



## mograph (Nov 20, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> yet another jab at MT folk


Is it a crappy jab, though? And if so, is it still a jab?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 20, 2021)

Ugh said:


> And how do you intend on "keeping the ball in your court" when it's obvious an attack is imminent no matter what you do?



The ability to fight ferociously is the ability to not care if you loose.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 22, 2021)

Hanzou said:


> Or you can simply choke them unconscious. No need to move towards  brutality unless absolutely necessary.


Best part, they wake up, and you're already out of there.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 22, 2021)

Ugh said:


> otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.


I disagree.  I'm pretty stupid looking, and I'm still fully alive.

And, not incarcerated. Ever seen an inmate up close? Incarcerated people are typically pretty stupid looking, because they're in prison for doing stupid things like you recommended.

Did you ever stop to consider that mercy, as one of the most honorable acts, might actually end more fights than you realize?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.



Question...have you ever actually been in a fight?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Question...have you ever actually been in a fight?


He has not. Closest he's been has been sparring, when he freezes up and gets too scared to do anything.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> He has not. Closest he's been has been sparring, when he freezes up and gets too scared to do anything.



Then where does such a strong opinion come from?

Been in lots of fights, it was my job for awhile, all of those ended in restraint.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 23, 2021)

Rich Parsons said:


> I can't believe that people today need legal lessons as well.


I see constant evidence that vast swaths of people do.  Unimaginably large numbers of people seem not to understand the basics of self defense, initial aggressor, disengagement, and the difference between the legal concept of Provocation and the simple dictionary definition.  I see every evidence that fantastically large percentages are affected Dunning-Kruger when it comes to legal self defense and use of force.

This appears to be yet another example.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.


Too much Mortal Kombat heroics --> 10-20 as someone's prison girlfriend.
That's also pretty high up on the "how stupid can a person look" scale.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 24, 2021)

mograph said:


> Is it a crappy jab, though? And if so, is it still a jab?


Crabby jabby?


----------



## auntlisa1103 (Nov 24, 2021)

I…wait.

Every thread you’ve started in the last few days is drowning in wholly unnecessary ‘tude. Are you really that unhappy of a person, or do you just like to flex behind the comfort of a computer screen?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 24, 2021)

Ugh said:


> I can't believe "honorable" types need this explained to them. You might as well turn around after knocking someone down and being like "See? Back is turned! Now you get a free hit!"
> 
> Either knock them out immediately or be prepared to stomp, otherwise you'll look dead.. which is the stupidest that a person can look.
> 
> I'd say more but you people soil yourselves at the sight of cussing for some god-forsaken reason.


Earlier you said that you freeze up, now you want to stomp people? I am genuinely perplexed.  What is it you wish to accomplish here? Swearing doesn’t bother me at all, however the fact that you use a general “you people” when addressing the forum seems unnecessarily inflammatory.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Crabby jabby?


That was one of the other posts he started where he told all us idiots how things really are.  Hes apparently an expert in all things combat related...even though hes also talked about not being able to spar and the thought of actually fighting makes him freeze up.  In the Fight Flight or Freeze response to danger he freezes.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 24, 2021)

ballen0351 said:


> That was one of the other posts he started where he told all us idiots how things really are.  Hes apparently an expert in all things combat related...even though hes also talked about not being able to spar and the thought of actually fighting makes him freeze up.  In the Fight Flight or Freeze response to danger he freezes.


I just couldn’t resist.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 24, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I just couldn’t resist.


Because I am one of those idiots.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 25, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Earlier you said that you freeze up, now you want to stomp people? I am genuinely perplexed.  What is it you wish to accomplish here? Swearing doesn’t bother me at all, however the fact that you use a general “you people” when addressing the forum seems unnecessarily inflammatory.



It seems pretty consistent to me. If you have developed fighting in to this huge deal. Where you kill someone or die. It is probably the reason you freeze up. 

And then makes you super prickly about the subject because you are so invested in it. 

The best fighters I know are willing to loose. It is accepting that risk that allows them to act with so much authority.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 25, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Crabby jabby?


How much jab could a crab jab jab if a crab jab could crab jab?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 25, 2021)

drop bear said:


> It seems pretty consistent to me. If you have developed fighting in to this huge deal. Where you kill someone or die. It is probably the reason you freeze up.
> 
> And then makes you super prickly about the subject because you are so invested in it.
> 
> The best fighters I know are willing to loose. It is accepting that risk that allows them to act with so much authority.


I don’t know any real martial arts people who are undefeated. I personally feel like it’s a valuable lesson to get beaten. Im slow so it took me a lot more beatings than most.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 25, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> How much jab could a crab jab jab if a crab jab could crab jab?


Now that is funny!


----------



## mograph (Nov 25, 2021)

auntlisa1103 said:


> I…wait.
> 
> Every thread you’ve started in the last few days is drowning in wholly unnecessary ‘tude. Are you really that unhappy of a person, or do you just like to flex behind the comfort of a computer screen?


He has fulfilled his purpose: to get us talking about him.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 30, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Earlier you said that you freeze up, now you want to stomp people? I am genuinely perplexed.  What is it you wish to accomplish here? Swearing doesn’t bother me at all, however the fact that you use a general “you people” when addressing the forum seems unnecessarily inflammatory.


OP has some serious badass-envy.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 30, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> How much jab could a crab jab jab if a crab jab could crab jab?


----------

